# Vizsla's Obsession



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

As I walked the hills with the dogs yesterday, Chloe became obsessed and had a compulsion to carry and drop in front of me a water-soaked log she had found in a storm swollen pond. 

Reading "Merle's Door" a few years ago, the author talked about how his dog did not liking being a "gun dog" for bird hunting. Ted wrote about, in his opinion, a great bird dog was "autistic" and not a well-rounded balanced dog. So focused on bird hunting to the exclusion of all other aspects of life. 

Well the DNA of a very good pointing dog is, if not autistic, is at least obsessive - compulsive. But how can you call it OCD if it is not a disorder, but is how the dog is hard-wired? This could be a problem for new pet owners that do not know this part of the dog they have added to their family.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/11/vizslas-obsessive-compulsive-order.html
_
*Vizsla's Obsessive Compulsive Order * 
Chloe found a log floating in this small pond during our eight- mile hike this morning. The water-soaked log must have weighed at least 15 pounds. Chloe weighs in at 41 pounds.

She has always been obsessed with retrieving items. We used to take tennis balls along, but when we quit doing this, she converted her obsession to a stick she would pick up during the hike.

For over an hour she carried the log and dropped it for me to throw, or she would pause to chew on it.

After 6 miles, she finally said good-bye to her cherished stick. It had become much smaller and lighter. 

The Hungarian Pointer has an embedded obsessive character. That is why they have been such good gun dogs. The bird or item becomes a compulsion. But this isn't O.C.D., as it is not a disorder. 

I call it Vizsla O.C.O. ;D_


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I have noticed this myself. They tend to be laser focused on an item or some activity - sometimes for quite a while.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I have noticed this in the 5 months that we have had Dharma. She becomes fixated on whatever it is that she is chewing on or barking at or playing with. Sometimes it is just plain annoying.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

If you washed Your Feet more then 1x a month it could help ;D

she said  10 years ago them were poor Walla Walla none sweet onions :-[ :'(

its been a tad of a dry spell it seems :-\


new sockies 1 day air""  ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its better than them dragging your underwear through the house ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------

